# problem with wi fi router



## anmol4all (Mar 15, 2012)

hi i got my wi fi router from flipkart. i posted some questions about router previously but now i am having problem using wi fi router with my reliance broadband.
to use my broadband i have to log in on a webpage (reliancebroadband.co.in) to use my internet for 24 hours. and also i dont have any modem. now problem is that to use internet over wifi via my router i have to start my pc login on webpage then i can use my wifi even after shuting down my pc. 
so is there any way to configure my router to automatically login on reliancebroadband.co.in or some how bypass that login so that i can use my wi fi without starting my pc and login?????

any member using reliance BB with wifi help!


----------



## khmadhu (Mar 15, 2012)

as of now this login cannot be avoided. its a ISP check and wifi routers available in the market  are not ISP specific.
 you can login through any device. need not to be a PC. 

so far i have seen reliance and Tikona using this method.


Tip:save  bookmark/login details on your device's browser.


----------



## anmol4all (Mar 15, 2012)

khmadhu said:


> as of now this login cannot be avoided. its a ISP check and wifi routers available in the market  are not ISP specific.
> you can login through any device. need not to be a PC.
> 
> so far i have seen reliance and Tikona using this method.
> ...



are you confident that i can log in from any device because when i try to login from my android phone it dont do anything just keeps trying to open that page and dont redirect me to login page


but if can log in from my phone then i have no problem


----------



## khmadhu (Mar 15, 2012)

yes it will work..
actually it should redirect automatically ( but sometimes it takes long time ~30sec) .   i use Tikona and this happens usually.
else 
once type the url in u r phone's browser and bookmark it, also store login credentials. then next time its easy for you to login.


----------

